# Kafka - The Briard Puppy, 6 weeks old as of tomorrow!



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I went to visit the puppies again and "officially" claimed the little yellow collared guy (now blue collar!) and he's mine! We will pick him up and bring him home in a few weeks...probably closer to 9 weeks old since they are getting the ears done at 8 weeks.

This little dude has a great personality. He's such a gentle little pup! A little mouthy but doesn't bite hard, seems confident without being pushy and liked to just follow me around the yard. I can't wait until we can bring him home.





































With his two sisters...Kafka is in the middle!


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

awe he is cute!!! 

And, fwiw, I think his ears are perfect they way they are lol


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been so looking forward to a Kafka update! I'm in love with him from afar. He's soooooo cute! I love the red tunnel picture, it's like I can see the confidence you talked about.

Awkward side note: do you do any particular sport? Your arms are awesome.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Yep, Kafka is a very confident young pup. It was amusing watching this little female puppy pick on him all day long and finally she was doing it again and he let her have it (in a puppy way, of course). No harm was done but it was as if he was saying ENOUGH ALREADY. I knew right then he was the dog for me. I'd love to do agility with him so the breeders have been introducing him to "baby" agility equipment and he loves the tunnel!

Thanks for the compliment! I do long distance running..anything from the marathon to many ultra marathons 50-100 mile distance events, but as cross training I do standard body building and crossfit on the weekends with my husband. I also did gymnastics when I was younger and pretty sure I've stayed in great shape just from doing that for so many years. I've always had incredible upper body strength for a female and getting involved with running has helped balance things out. We also do a lot of rock climbing/hiking and general outdoors type stuff!

I don't own a gym membership..in fact just this past year we bought a set of dumbbells and a weight bench and do all our workouts at home. It's all you really need to stay in good shape. My husband likes the P90X and Body Beast program by Beachbody and we will just do those routines here...sometimes in our PJs so it's really convenient!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Cuuuuuuute!!!! Ohmygoodness.

I agree his ears are perfect the way they are


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I prefer a cropped ear on most breeds even though I get it's pretty controversial. I believe for the Briard it really completes their look...a natural ear'd Briard is still beautiful, but looses one of their main characteristics that distinguish them from similar looking breeds like the Wheaten, Tibetan Terrier, or even the Doodle these days! 

Not to start a heated argument but the same people against cropping are usually all for spaying/neutering which is also "unnatural" and unwanted litters/dog population can be managed by controlling your dog. They both involve unnecessary surgery and requires some recovery time. Just my 2 cents on the issue.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I like natural ears on some of the traditionally cropped breeds (like dogos and danes), but on a breed like the doberman or briard, the dog just doesn't look like that breed to me without the crop. I probably wouldn't recognize a briard as a briard without the prick ears!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the pup! I'm looking forward to lots of photos. haha


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I am torn on Danes because I like both the natural and prick ears on that breed. When you see a Great Dane you will never mistake it for anything else regardless! I definitely agree about Dobies though. I'm very familiar with dog breeds and will have to do a double take on a natural ear'd Dobie and still may think it's a mix of some sort.

People have a hard enough time identifying the Briard. They just aren't very common in the U.S. compared to other breeds. With the growing popularity of Doodles it's even easier to mistake them for something else. It really is that thing you notice and if you are familiar with the breed even a little bit you will know it's a Briard by those ears!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm just not a fan of amputation for cosmetic reasons. I love the look of natural dobes. (And I'm a fan of leaving dogs intact until fully grown- as long as pet owners are responsible enough and able to supervise and manage an intact pet.)

The cropping/docking topic is so beat into the ground. Tough to change anyone's opinion. As long as you seriously consider *why* you're doing it, the pros and cons, and think you have a good reason for cutting off part of your dog, it's ultimately up to you because it's legal in the US.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Oh, I'm not under any delusions why I like a cropped ear; I think it looks betters. No reason to beat around with excuses. Honestly, if I have him neutered it will be for cosmetic reasons as well....I don't like looking at balls. 

I'm under contract to have him fixed, but I do know the breeder would allow me to leave him unaltered if I wanted to since we talked about obedience (possibly). They know I'm a responsible dog owner and wouldn't let anything happen.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kafka is adorable! He is going to be one handsome little man with cropped ears or no!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Thank you! I will not have many updates for another 2-3 weeks or so...and then I'll probably break the server with how many photos I plan to take once he's home!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I love him! What an adorable pup. I can't wait until you get him home and we can watch him grow. I've never seen a briard outside of show dogs in full coat.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I do suggest you do some homework and think about what age you'll have him neutered.
*Long term effects, which clearly outlines the pros/cons- http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

*Considerations, including increase in fears, sound sensitivity, and aggression- http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/earlyspayconsiderations.pdf

*Concerning aggression and fearful dogs- http://www.doglistener.co.uk/neutering/spaying_neutering.shtml

*Behavior and physical affects, which shows the correlation between neutering and increased aggression- http://www.sccgov.org/keyboard/atta...l 19, 2011/203472591/TMPKeyboard203477047.pdf

*Increase in bone cancer- http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/11/11/1434.full

*Neutering Dogs: Effects on Joint Disorders and Cancers in Golden Retrievers
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0055937


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think that someone's photo thread for their puppy is the right place to start yet another cropping debate. Plenty of threads for that floating around!

I've only met one Briard before, at a show, but he was lovely. I hope your boy grows up to be just as nice!


----------



## BasenjiMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry! I did not mean to start a debate! I was not meaning to be all judgy or anything.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

He will probably be neutered around the age of 2, and definitely not before then. I have no reason to do it early..my shepherd is spayed and as mentioned previously he won't be out unattended. I don't see an accident happening and will certainly be very diligent to ensure it doesn't happen.

As far as the cropping debate, I kind of expected some backlash from it. I take no hard feelings and certainly understand the reservations people have about it. I assure you it doesn't mean I love my dog any less.

Cran - Thank you, I expect he will be a beautiful boy on the inside and out. His parents have wonderful temperaments, and we've already paid for 12 weeks of puppy preschool and then after that plan on obedience and then puppy agility! His breeder said he's taken a liking to the tunnel they have on site and has been interested in it ever since they started setting it up. So, maybe it's a sign of good things to come!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sooooo cute!.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy, I just love Briards. so so cute.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats on your puppy!
What a cutie!















Makes me missed Roman's puppy days just less than a year ago...
Oh wait, he still is a puppy... yeah! Grows till 2-3??? lol!!!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Guess who is coming home THIS SUNDAY! I am so excited I don't think I will sleep until he's home...and even then, knowing puppies..it's unlikely although for very different reasons.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! I am looking forward to more posts and watching him grow.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

More pics too!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

OMGosh I love him! And briards in general, but the puppies are just too darn cute. I can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hurry up Sunday!!!!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Ugh, I know. Someone is playing a mean mean trick on me and making these days take FOREVER!! I did receive a recent photo of his sister since a friend of mine bought her.










Kafka's sister at 8 weeks, her name is Ice.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

RunsWithDogs said:


> Ugh, I know. Someone is playing a mean mean trick on me and making these days take FOREVER!! I did receive a recent photo of his sister since a friend of mine bought her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Absolutely gorgeous! I love that name too!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

RunsWithDogs said:


> Ugh, I know. Someone is playing a mean mean trick on me and making these days take FOREVER!! I did receive a recent photo of his sister since a friend of mine bought her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness!!!
Look at that muzzle and that face!
Just like a cute teddy bear.


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I'm ready for tomorrow! This day can't go by fast enough! I also have bottles of vinegar on hand and some puppy treats/clicker for training class.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That is a huge bag of TotW! If you don't already have one, I'd suggest some kind of large airtight container to keep the bag in, just so that the food doesn't get a chance to go stale. Keep in a cool place. That looks like an excellent selection of toys. Kafka is one lucky pup.  Looking forward to all of the pictures!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Yep, I have one of the white containers that has a lid on top..same kind I use for my GSD's food as well! My GSD will only eat BB Wilderness for one reason or another. I tried purchasing a bag of Merrick because it was marked down since it was going to expire in 2 months and she ate it for a bit then decided she wouldn't touch it. After watching her hold out for 3 days I bought her a bag of Blue. I wish she would eat Taste of the Wild because I can buy it at work wholesale price!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I know that waiting is so hard as the excitement makes your head feel like it will blow up at any time. That said, enjoy your sleep tonight, tomorrow night might be disrupted by some puppy yelping. ha ha Love all the toys and food prep. It really IS fun to do that pre-planning and shopping, isn't it? Your little puppy is so cute. Can't wait to see updated photos of him.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

RunsWithDogs said:


> Yep, I have one of the white containers that has a lid on top..same kind I use for my GSD's food as well! My GSD will only eat BB Wilderness for one reason or another. I tried purchasing a bag of Merrick because it was marked down since it was going to expire in 2 months and she ate it for a bit then decided she wouldn't touch it. After watching her hold out for 3 days I bought her a bag of Blue. I wish she would eat Taste of the Wild because I can buy it at work wholesale price!


Wow!!!
Great that you can purchase TOTW at wholesale price.
Roman loves TOTW too.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Fantastic prep! I love all of the toys and dog bowls too! Try and get some sleep tonight .... you may need it. 

Can't wait for pics!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait till your puppy arrives and for you to share more pics....

I have no problem with docked tails or ears so long as that dog have a happy forever home with their dream owners.
I see it as just like being spayed / neutered. 

A couple years ago, I do 3hrs gym time daily with a full hour dedicated to weight and core training.
Can do a hundred on captain's chair easily.
I go there to accompany my hubby though (not too much of exercise nut) ... Hubby loves his road bikes, used to hold high school track records in long distance running.
In fact , his younger brother almost qualified (close but no cigar) for Olympics.
Went to pre-trails and everything.
And hubbys family photo was in their local news one year as a family of runners (a yearly marathon event) in their area.

I only do hikes and walks nowadays... With Roman of course.
Its great that you already can foretell your pups' temperament..
Good genes are important in my books too.

Roman's breeder also give him a temperament test.
And I do believe in the importance of knowing that dog's temperament so as you can have that right start from the beginning in training your pup.

(Like how "sensitive" is that pup, how "reactive", if showing tolerance etc.)
Things that can aid in the correct handling (yraining) of the puppy.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

So exciting. Good Luck.


----------

